
Cloudflare Reports Massive Slowdown in Network Level DDoS Attacks - IcyApril
https://blog.cloudflare.com/the-new-ddos-landscape/
======
agnokapathetic
After RSnake introduced slowloris in 2009, it’s been something of a minor
miracle that L7 attacks have stayed as rare as they have until now. Don’t
understand why SYN Floods have been the preferred way to DDoS until recently-
they’ve been obsolete for nearly a decade..

~~~
ec109685
Slowiris doesn’t affect an async server like nginx, which Cloudflare deploys.

~~~
dullgiulio
You need to configure it properly, though, otherwise you can still easily hit
the open file descriptors limits in the OS.

------
tinus_hn
> eventually leading to hundreds of Android apps being removed and a process
> started to remove the malware-ridden apps from all devices.

So if you download the wrong app, your phone is now part of a botnet and that
bandwidth you pay for is part of a DDOS attack. Scary.

------
vthallam
I thought this is the older way of doing DDoS, like replicating user's
behaviour and overwhelming the server with repeated requests. And it's very
obvious that any public facing API should be heavily cached and rate limited,
in fact, all the major application frameworks provide easy to implement code
for these.

But yeah, more developers should be aware of the possibility of this.

~~~
b4lancesh33t
I am not a ddos mitigation expert, but I am under the impression that the
remedies you mention are only going to help with relatively small attacks. It
is very inexpensive to buy enough DDOS capacity to saturate a whole server's
CPU just decoding requests. Caching and rate limiting aren't going to help you
much then.

If you're a serious target these days, you basically need to have your
services behind one of the big solutions. Rolling your own is far too
expensive for any but the largest players. Cloudflare, GCE, and I'm sure many
others offer ddos mitigation for grownups.

------
bogomipz
"Cloudflare Reports Massive Slowdown in Ability to Get Publicity From Volume-
metric DDOS Attacks."

